# "Happy Belated Birthday, Silversage!"



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry we're a day late, but the wishes are just as sincere.  Hope you had a wonderful day yesterday and hope the best for you in the year ahead.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Silversage  , even if it is a day late.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 30, 2012)

*Belated Birthday Wishes*

  Belated Birthday Wishes to you and hope that your day was extraordinaire.

Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 30, 2012)

A day old birthday wish to you...Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2012)

We're just getting old sweetie, hope your day was splendid.So Happy Birthday
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ma has it right, we are just getting old...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 30, 2012)

Silversage, I hope you had a really wonderful day and we will celebrate a day early next year to make up for it!  HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Silversage!  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 30, 2012)

HB!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hoping you had a wonderful birthday Silversage


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Silversage. Sorry We are late.

Josie


----------



## Silversage (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you all!  I had a great birthday - it seems to have lasted the entire weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2012)

Silversage said:


> Thank you all!  I had a great birthday - it seems to have lasted the entire weekend.



Well, then, Happy Birthday yet again!


----------

